# Average salary for a biomedical engineer



## Tahasadruddin (Oct 9, 2017)

I am looking forward to move to Abu Dhabi. Right now I am working in Saudi Arabia. I'm a biomedical engineer with two to three years of experience. I would like to know how much should I demand for salary considering the expenses. I'm a single person and a Pakistani national.


----------

